# Die Galion 48R,  ihre kleineren Schwestern und ihre technischen Besonderheiten



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2020)

Die Galion 48R ist eine große Rolle, die in Frankreich hergestellt und über Mitchell angeboten und vertrieben wurde. Sie hat äußerlich viele Ähnlichkeiten mit den Bretton-Rollen, aber gebaut hat sie nicht Mitchell oder Bretton, sondern lt. Mitchell-Rollenmuseum  von Impecco. Galion war eine Reihe von Niedrigpreisrollen, die von Impecco, Frankreich, hergestellt wurden, um sich gegen die fernöstliche Konkurrenz zu behaupten. Der Name war für den US-Markt nicht schmackhaft und wurde daher in Kingfisher (Eisvogel) geändert. Aufgrund schwerwiegender mechanischer Probleme mit den Originalversionen waren Namens- und Farbänderungen erforderlich.







Meine Rolle ist grün-schwarz, es gab auch beige-schwarze Rollen.


Außerdem stand noch folgendes im Internet:
The Charles Garcia & Company was orignally formed in1919 in France as the Impecco Company.

Sie hat eine Schnur Fassung von 225 mtr 0,50mm Schnur und wurde ab 1972 hier in Deutschland über Balzer vertrieben. Ihr Verkaufspreis Betrug 57 DM.(Danke an @Eiszeit)

Sie  ist vom Aufbau her eine günstige Rolle, die keine Kugellager hat, nur Kunststoffbuchsen.


Diese Kunststoffbuchsen wurden z.B. auch in der Mitchell 288 verbaut, die bis auf einige Teile identisch mit der Galion 48R zu sein scheint.

Die Rotor Halterung ist durch ein U-foermig eingestanztes Blechteil gegeben, nur gegenüber anderen Rollen in einer viel stärkeren Ausführung.

Die Bügel-Halterung fällt bei dieser Rolle total aus dem bekannten Schema, durch ein Aluminium-Stanzteil auf der einen Seite und einer am Rotor sehr tief auf der anderen Seite angebrachten Halterung. Trotzdem liegen die beiden Halterung sich genau gegenüber, nur eben nicht im 90 Grad Winkel zur Spulen Achse.

Die Spulenachse fällt sehr Massiv aus ( 6,5 mm Dicke)




In der Spule befindet sich keine Bremse, diese ist im unteren Teil des Rollen Gehäuses untergebracht und die Einstellung der Bremskraft erfolgt durch eine Bremsschraube auf der Kurbel-Seite. Auch sind keine Bremsscheiben verbaut, die Bremswirkung wird durch eine auf der Spulenachse gesteckte Buchse erreicht, die in einer Kunststoff-Lagerung sitzt und durch die Bremsschraube je nach Einstellung um die Hülse gedrückt wird und diese dadurch festquetscht.









Die Kräfteübertragung erfolgt traditionelle mit einem Tellerrad - Kegelradgetriebe, wobei jedoch der Spulenhub auch hier über ein Kunststoffteil ausgeführt wird, das auf dem Pinion des Tellerrades sitzt und auf der Rollenachse mit 2 Steckscheiben fixiert wird.



Die Spule besteht aus Aluminium, der Rotor ist aus Kunststoff, das Gehäuse wiederum aus Aluminium mit einem Kunststoffdeckel.


Die Spule wird mit einer besonderen Mutter auf der Spulenachse befestigt, entweder gab es einen Spezialschlüssel dafür oder man hat wie ich auch ein großes Geldsstück dafür genommen.



In der Spule steht eingegossen als Herstellungsland France,  ebenso unter dem Rollenfuß, im Rotor ist noch folgendes eingeprägt: Brevete S.G.D.G., France, Patent Pedding.
Und im Inneren des Seitendeckels steht: do not clean with chlorinated solvents (Nicht mit chlorierten Lösungsmitteln reinigen) Leider steht dieses von Innen in der Rolle, also erst die Rolle öffnen und dann erkennen, das man das falsche Reinigungsmittel genommen hat.




Die Spulenknarre wird über ein System betätigt, das mit einer Feder auf einer Schraube sitzt und von einem zusätzlichen Zahnrad vor der Bremsebetätigt wird.



Die Bügelumklappfeder sitzt bei dieser Rolle im Rotor und wirkt auf das Ende des Bügels, der passen gebogen unter dem Ausgleichsgewicht des Rotor wieder nach oben zeigt.



Der Ruecklaufsperrenhebel wirkt direkt auf die Rückseite des Tellerrades.




RLS geschlossen



RLS geöffnet

Die Kurbel ist ein Blechpraegeteil wie bei den großen Bretton-Rollen.



Die Galion 46R ist von gleicher Größe, jedoch ist sie mit einem Pick Up Bügel ausgestattet.

Andere "GALION" -Modelle : GALION 12 R / GALION 14 R / GALION 18 R / GALION 42 R / GALION 46 R Pick Up / GALION 48 R.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Außerdem stand noch folgendes im Internet:
> The Charles Garcia & Company was orignally formed in1919 in France as the Impecco Company.



Keine Ahnung wo du dies im Internet gelesen hast, aber es ist eine klassische Ente.

Richtig ist, diese Firma wurde 1919 gegründet.
Falsch ist, das sie in Frankreich gegründet wurde.

Die Firma war ein amerikanisches Unternehmen, gegründet in New York City.
Von 1947-78 war sie der US-Distributor für Mitchell Rollen.
1956 erwarb die Firma die Distributionsrechte in den Staaten für die Abu Ambassadeur 5000 Rollen aus Schweden. Die erste in den Staaten verkaufte Garcia-Rolle war identisch mit der Abu 444, die erste echte schwedische Abu-Stationärrolle. Alle Rollen davor wurden woanders produziert (zb Zangi in Italien, Record Company in der Schweiz, Sportex in Deutschland)
1969 wurde die Firma umbenannt in "The Garcia Corporation" mit Sitz in Tenneck, N.J.
Die Eigentümer bestanden aus 4 Familien, der letzte wurde 1970 bekannt (kann ich dir gern alle bei Bedarf mitteilen).
1978 kaufte Abu sowohl den Namen Garcia wie auch dessen Logo. Seitdem heißt die Firma Abu Garcia mit Sitz in Fairfield, N.J.

Später wurde die Firma Teil der Pure Fishing Group mit Sitz in Spirit Lake, Iowa.
2007 wurde Pure Fishing durch die Jarden Corp. übernommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du dies im Internet gelesen hast, aber es ist eine klassische Ente.



Es stammt aus dem Buch:
The Encyclodpedia of Old Fishing Lures: Made in North America, Autor R.A.Slade. Seite 315
(in Internet angeschaut)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2020)

Guggst du mal hier (noch etwas ausführlicher) 


			Mitchell Reel Collectors International - Glossary -G-
		


Alternativ die Bücher von Ben Wright sofern du sie in die Finger kriegst (sind alle limitiert und nicht mehr erhältlich, da Ben schon paar Jahre tot ist).
Ben Wright war vermutlich der Sammler von Stationärrollen mit dem intensivsten Wissen überhaupt.


----------



## eiszeit (19. Juli 2020)

Bill Wrigth? 
du meinst wohl Ben Wrigth.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2020)

oh stimmt...Schande über mich ihm einen falschen Vornahmen zu geben.
Habs mal oben korrigiert...danke für den Hinweis 

Damit die Leute mal sehen wen Walter und meine Wenigkeit meinen, so schaut sein wichtigstes Werk aus



Gesamtauflage: 250 (meins hat die Nummer 140)

Dazu gesellen sich diverse Erweiterungsbände, die ebenfalls limitiert sind (davon stehen auch ein paar hier)


----------

